# Seizures and calcium



## ceejay (Oct 23, 2013)

Just an update on Billy, and in case it might be useful for others in future:

My budgie Billy started having "episodes" more and more frequently, where he became weak, couldn't perch, didn't chirp, and had problems moving around even on the ground. Apart from these episodes, he's always been perfectly healthy.

I suspected seizures, but couldn't find a vet who really knew much about budgies. 

About two months ago, I took him to a new vet, who was fantastic! He immediately diagnosed seizures/epilepsy, and phoned around and consulted with colleagues to see what could be done. He came back to me with a recommendation of calcium supplements (every day for 10 days, and 3 times a week as a maintenance dose) and it's made the world of difference.

Billy hasn't had an episode in more than two months (and they were happening at two to three week intervals); he's even livelier and busier and chirpier  I hadn't considered calcium deficiency since he has a mineral block and cuttle bone in his cage, but I've done some research and found that those forms of calcium are not highly bio-available - and he obviously just needs more!

Such a simple answer to what was becoming a very sad situation!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

That's great news and information! Thanks for sharing....glad Billy is doing better!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Lack of Vitamin D can cause the same problem. Without Vitamin D, calcium cannot be utilized by the body. This is not just for birds but for all living things. They can eat as much calcium as they need but without the Vitamin D they cannot assimilate it. I have had this problem before with larger parrots that had been hand raised and kept inside and not getting direct sunlight (sunlight produces Vitamin D in the body). Because the larger parrots take a much longer time to raise than smaller parrots they have extended periods of no sunshine. You were lucky the vet picked it up. I know of experienced avian vets that have mistaken this problem with metal poisoning and treated them incorrectly.

So glad that Billy is a lot better.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very glad to hear little Billy is much improved now! :hug:

For others reading this thread, these articles contain helpful information:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/52926-long-but-informative-article-calcium-diet.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/303321-importance-vitamin-d3.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

ceejay said:


> Just an update on Billy, and in case it might be useful for others in future:
> 
> My budgie Billy started having "episodes" more and more frequently, where he became weak, couldn't perch, didn't chirp, and had problems moving around even on the ground. Apart from these episodes, he's always been perfectly healthy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this! This is very good information. It makes sense, the cuttlebone and mineral block would only even have a chance to work if the bird used them and none of mine do. I switched my birds to pellets because of this. But I still give them a small amount of seeds in the evening as a snack and sprouted seed a few weeks out of the month with their daily veggie tray. Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------

